# Hello from Virginia



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island what part of Virginia I lived in suffolk for 20 years


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Babushka774.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome from N Chesterfield Va


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## Hossway17 (10 mo ago)

Konasteve said:


> Welcome from N Chesterfield Va


Nice. I’m from the Chester area. Now in Prince George.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

hello and welcome! I'm in page county, va. where you at in va?


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

SITKA SLAYER said:


> Welcome from long island what part of Virginia I lived in suffolk for 20 years


Actually in Suffolk right now! Getting ready to move to VA Beach!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Babushka774.


Thank you!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Konasteve said:


> Welcome from N Chesterfield Va


Thank ya!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Harley18RK said:


> Welcome Aboard


Appreciate it!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

mtn. archer said:


> hello and welcome! I'm in page county, va. where you at in va?


Thank you! That’s awesome! We’re in Suffolk at the moment.


----------



## jjmjr2323 (12 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

graycm84 said:


> Welcome from Oklahoma


Thank you!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Elwood road carsville area suffolk VA


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

SITKA SLAYER said:


> Elwood road carsville area suffolk VA


Pitchkettle Rd area for us! Small world!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Dustin Clays said:


> Welcome from TX.


Thanks! Was just down in Corpus Christi last year!


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

Welcome from MD eastern shore! I lived in the Winchester area for about 15 years. I do miss the moutains.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Kentar said:


> Welcome from MD eastern shore! I lived in the Winchester area for about 15 years. I do miss the moutains.


I appreciate it! Oh nice! Can’t say I blame ya.


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thank you!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Appreciate it!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Trl6347 said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## smitzchen (10 mo ago)

Welcome from WI!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

smitzchen said:


> Welcome from WI!


Thank ya!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Brightdreams09 (10 mo ago)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Thanks!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Brightdreams09 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Definitely not posting individual replies to get to my 20 posts here


----------



## Send^It (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

Send^It said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## JohnIvins91 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT hope you enjoy your stay


----------

